# Three in one day



## Dany (Mar 30, 2018)

Near my home, two weeks ago, was a vintage camera collectors sale
There, I could take in hand some very rare (and very expensive) items and I made these three impulse buys for a very reasonable price.
From left to right:
- One Auto Ultrix folder (1931 version) by Ihagee
- One Boy camera made in Germany by Bilora in 1955
- One Pionyr Fit II,  a scarce copy of the French Photax made in Czechoslovakia circa  1940


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 30, 2018)

Hmm, do I smell bakelite ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice! I like bakelite. And that Ihagee. I've heard of the Bilora Boy, but you always are finding cameras I've never seen.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 30, 2018)

That folder is stunning!


----------



## Dany (Mar 31, 2018)

I love bakelite cameras. They are modest items but the material allows smooth and elegant shapes. The real challenge when you take in hand a bakelite camera is not to find if there is a crack or a break but where it is ( A good sentence from Jim McKeown).
I had the chance to buy the Ihagee folder in a stunning mint condition . I did not even had to clean it.
The fittings are top of the range (Tessar lens on Compur shutter) . The focusing is made by means of an helicoids rotated by a lever located underneath the lens

An advertisement dated 1930/1931





A photo of the Bilora for Sharon


----------



## Dany (Apr 3, 2018)

And this is a comparison between the French Photax and the copy from Czechoslovakia


----------



## azor (Apr 6, 2018)

Very nice cameras!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 6, 2018)

Three beauties!!


----------

